# Primus Mahi



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Me and the boys headed out for another round of Snapper fishing this morning. Conditions were great and we had no problems getting our limit of the endangered fish. No heartbreak for me today (I lost a 40lb Cobia the day before during the Navarre Fishing Rodeo). Funny thing happened. For the second day in a row, I had a Mahi come up and snatch my king rig while it was dangling in the water while bottom fishing. Yesterday's fish was just a little small, but it won me 2nd place and $100. Today's Mahi was a little more respectable. Not huge, but good enough to put on a show and give me a good fight. She didn't taste to bad either! Short little video showing the color of the fish right out of the water.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful. Great Job as always bro!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

So thats what took you so long! LoL, I love all of the scratches on the fish from the gaff! Beauty man, two mahi in two days including one worth a hundred bucks! Cant beat that!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Unbelievable!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. I can't even get my yak to the water.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Show my kids these pictures and they are jealous. They love eating Mahi!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job G, and Primus, I gotta get on em!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job G, and Primus, I gotta get on em!


3 caught from kayaks in the last couple days. They are definitely coming in close. Too bad the weather/surf is about to screw us for the week.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice job! I cant wait to land one myself from the yak.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Nice! How close in were they? What did they hit?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Less than 2 miles. Watch the vid and you will see the rig he hit. It had a cigar minnow on it. Yesterday's Mahi hit the same rig with no cig on it.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. Looks like they are in close. Darn surf is going to keep me out of it for a while though.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, check out a satellite pic of the gulf. Not good.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it just me or are the Mahi running close shore early? That's more of a sandwich as the other was more like a fish grinder. Nice catching!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome. I had 2 swim under me the other day.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

AhGotcha said:


> Is it just me or are the Mahi running close shore early? That's more of a sandwich as the other was more like a fish grinder. Nice catching!


Oh, it made several sandwiches


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

AhGotcha said:


> Is it just me or are the Mahi running close shore early? That's more of a sandwich as the other was more like a fish grinder. Nice catching!


No, they are late, at least compared to last year. I was catching them in late April last year and they are just now showing up this year.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> No, they are late, at least compared to last year. I was catching them in late April last year and they are just now showing up this year.


Gotcha..so they make a Spring and Fall run...


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

AhGotcha said:


> Gotcha..so they make a Spring and Fall run...


More like show up in spring and stick around for awhile. We caught them well into the summer last year. Don't remember us getting any in the fall.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> More like show up in spring and stick around for awhile. We caught them well into the summer last year. Don't remember us getting any in the fall.


Right on...last year was my first time fishing for them and I ended up catching one/her near the end of September. Good to know that the can be caught 3/4 of the year. Thanks for the input!


----------

